# KDE 3.5: Programm als Panel darstellen



## Flo<H> (7. August 2006)

Hallo!
Ich hoffe man kann einigermaßen verstehen, was gemeint ist: Ich will auf meinem Desktop (KDE 3.5) meinen IM immer rechts in einer Leiste haben. Dabei sollen sich Fenster die maximiert werden nur bis zu seinem Rand maximieren und nicht über den gesamten Desktop. Als Beispiel was gemeint ist: Unter Windows kann man Fenster beim Desktop einhängen indem man sie einfach über den Rand hinauszieht. 
Ich denk das muss irgendwie mi den Window-Specific Settings gehen, aber da hab ich noch nicht das Richtige gefunden. 

MfG Flo


----------

